# Help me remove Shimano Selecta BB cups...



## Biggie (Dec 11, 2004)

Hi there,

I have an old twelve speed with the horizontal drops that I was trying to make rideable. The bike is a Sekine Milennia, circa ~1980. The left crank was loose and destroyed and after I removed it I noticed the eight spline shaft. I removed the arms, shaft, rings, but there doesn't seem to be any female part for a tool to mate to?

Is a pipe wrench the way to go?

Any idea if this bike would be English or Japanese threaded?

Thanks for any advice you may offer.

Ed


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

You might find some help here http://tinyurl.com/dg8pkx


----------



## Biggie (Dec 11, 2004)

Jeez thanks Bob,

I searched online. Found out alot about Selecta, but people were talking about using a freewheel removal tool...

My cups have absolutely nothing to mate with, the only thing I can think of is pipe wrench.

Unfortunately, I have to buy one.:madman: 

Ed


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

There's not a notch or anything on it, eh? 

Good luck with the pipe wrench. It can be hard to grab something as narrow as a BB cup with one, and it'll definitely rip the paint right off the shell if you get that involved.


----------



## rollercam (Mar 25, 2005)

I have a couple sets of those shimano Selecta Cranks and have always removed the axle and used a shimano splined freewheel tool to remove the cups.


----------



## Biggie (Dec 11, 2004)

I'll try to get some pics, maybe that'll help...


----------



## Biggie (Dec 11, 2004)

rollercam said:


> I have a couple sets of those shimano Selecta Cranks and have always removed the axle and used a shimano splined freewheel tool to remove the cups.


Whattayaknow. With a bit of cleaning it appears there are splines. MY cassette tool(FR-5) wouldn't fit, neither would my FR-7 for Falcon freewheels. Do I need the FR-4 for Atom and Reginia freewheels? Any recollection?


----------



## rollercam (Mar 25, 2005)

should be the old school splined tool (TL-FW30) from shimano that looks like there HG cassette lockring tool (TL-HG15)but the OD of the splines are slightly smaller and the length of the splines is about an 12mm instead of 5mm for the HG lockring style


----------



## Biggie (Dec 11, 2004)

It was -20C here last night so I didn't spend to much time in the garage after my failed attempt at picture taking. However, I don't think I can get the tool through. I will check again...Today is expected to go up to 1C


----------

